# VAHC Meeting



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Anyone going to this meeting? I have never been so just curious as to what goes on in these meetings?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

We talked about fish during the meeting.
At the end of the meeting, we have mini auction of fish and plants.

Sometimes, they invited ppl to talk on specific topic.

Parking is free there during winter


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

K thank you. What's the turn out usually?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually not bad.. even on a Canucks' hockey night 
I guess it's more fun at the meeting than watching the hockey game at home.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

lol...ya i can't get into hockey this yr, they've gone and changed the players sooooo much that i have lost almost all interest in watchin till playoffs.


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

yea I tottaly want to get down for one . just soo busey.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you ever have "open door" meeting night for non-members? Just so people can drop by and see what it is all about. I know lots of people these days like to "try" before they "buy"


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

You don't have to be a member to attend the meetings or buy at the auction. However, you DO have to be a member if you want to sell items.

I have never been to one either - been meaning to go for years now...but downtown during the week can be difficult for me.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Correct you don't have to be a member to go to a meeting. There are benefits to being a member opposed to a guest tho. I went to my first one and actually really enjoyed it. I even became a member. There was an auction of a few plants, different types of fish and coral. You cannot beat the prices.....I luv'd it. I live near Production Way University Stn. If anyone would be interested in comin I could drive in to the meeting and drop peeps off at Prod Way,......somethin to think about. I believe next meeting may be in Jan. Google Vancouver Aquatic Hobbiest Club for more information on upcoming meetings/events.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Next meeting will b in February, they are thinking on starting to have it on January but it wont happen yet


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

K, thank you. So do they email prior to meetings and such so members know?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, they will email members.
Also, Pat/Charles will post here on BCA as well.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx, that's good to know it's open for guest. I'll see if I can make it to one of the meetings. Traveling downtown during the week is not always easy.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Where are you traveling from?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The next meeting is the first Wed. of Feb.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Thanx, that's good to know it's open for guest. I'll see if I can make it to one of the meetings. Traveling downtown during the week is not always easy.


It's better that everyone feels "included" instead of "excluded" 
It's fun!! Come join us


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would be curious to see the minutes of the meetings posted, not details or nothing, but just the itinerary afterward just so non members know what they missed out on. This may not be the VAHC's site, but they dont have a forum and refer to here, so more info besides when/where would be appreciated


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

It was my first time going and basically for the first half hour to an hour the floor is open to questions related to fish keeping problems people are having with their fish or tanks. Some meetings their is a guest speaker speaking on a specific topic. Then their is the auction of plants and fish. Wednesday's meeting was also the gift exchange and there were door prizes for members. For instance one individual has problems with hair like algae, the conclusion of the problem was related to the light they were using something to do with the Kelvins. I learned that every tank has ick no matter what. Salt and turning up the heat is good for that. Go figure. Next meeting I could ask about minutes.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

muddflaps said:


> It was my first time going and basically for the first half hour to an hour the floor is open to questions related to fish keeping problems people are having with their fish or tanks. Some meetings their is a guest speaker speaking on a specific topic. Then their is the auction of plants and fish. Wednesday's meeting was also the gift exchange and there were door prizes for members. For instance one individual has problems with hair like algae, the conclusion of the problem was related to the light they were using something to do with the Kelvins. I learned that every tank has ick no matter what. Salt and turning up the heat is good for that. Go figure. Next meeting I could ask about minutes.


Yeah.. i learn 3 gram of salt per litre of water and raise temperature to treat ick.
Also someone did a research on iodized salt vs non-iodized salt and seems like the fish are ok with both kind of salt.

Tom Barr was there few month back. He talked about plants.
Jen talked about her trip to the amazon.

AND IT'S FREE  (except parking)


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I was told parking was free during the winter months???? You sure????


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

muddflaps said:


> I was told parking was free during the winter months???? You sure????


Yup.. free parking during winter


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Free after 7 pm.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Did you pay for parking for Wednesday's meeting??? Cuz i didn't. Cuz technically we aint in winter yet. I hope i don't get a damn ticket in the mail.....ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

should be free parking "after summer" 

Yeah.. it's free this time and October


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Stanley Park Parking Price including tax 
April 1 - September 30 6:00 am - 9:00 pm 
Hourly Rate 2.50 
Daily Rate 10.00 
Season Pass * 211.41 

October 1 - March 31 7:00 am - 6:00 pm 
2 Hour Rate 2.00 
Daily Rate 5.00 
Annual Pass *303.56


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

thanks Claudia u r so resourceful....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

muddflaps said:


> thanks Claudia u r so resourceful....


U r very welcome, now u dont need to worry about getting a ticket anymore lol


----------

